# Introducing Max...at last!



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Well here he is home safe and sound, it's been a good two weeks with the little chap! We all love him....the stag bar is a real winner as is the snugga wubba!

I'll put on more photos tomorrow, but here's a cute one from earlier today.










Sam x


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Gorgeous! Just gorgeous


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh he is adorable. Just lovely :congrats:


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

He is so precious!! Enjoy your new puppy time!


----------



## KateC (Jun 24, 2012)

Congratulations on the addition of the little guy to your home. 
Max is so-o cute!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Very very cute!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Really beautiful. Congratulations on your new addition.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaah Max is gorgeous


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Such a pretty boy


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Loving the puppy pose, he is gorgeous!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah he's very cute


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh how I love puppy pictures!


----------



## michellexsteve (Jun 28, 2012)

Aww so sweet


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

He is truly gorgeous! I think your last pic where you said his coat had changed colour must have been an over-exposed photo as he still looks a lovely apricot colour. His markings are lovely and I love his white socks! x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Max is such a handsome boy, he'll turn a few heads I'm sure ... Glad he is settling in so well x


----------



## cockapup (Jul 10, 2012)

Your puppy is gorgeous! So happy for you, stranger on the Internet!


----------

